# CafePress vs Zazzle



## BurnTees (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
I know that there are tons of posts about both of these companies out there, but I was hoping I could start a new one and try to get some info in one place. I currently use CafePress and have been using them since 6/05. I'm hearing more and more about Zazzle and I was hoping to hear from some people who have been using them what their thoughts are. Our shop is considered a top shop at CafePress and if there's anyone out there who is running a successful Zazzle shop, I'd love to hear from them.

Basically, what are the main differences between the 2? What are some pros and cons for each? 

Currently I use CPShop and run my Cafepress shop from [my own domain]. Is something like that possible on Zazzle?

Thanks for all the help.

Best,
Mathew


----------



## Timewarp (Nov 15, 2007)

I have both CP and Zazzle shops. 
Zazzle has a larger print area (on some shirts) and more variety of products.
CP has a more active marketplace and the volume bonus.
For now CP is where Im putting my effort and where most of my sales come from but I've been encouraged by the positive changes at Zazzle lately, they have potential.


----------



## BurnTees (Aug 10, 2005)

Timewarp said:


> I have both CP and Zazzle shops.
> Zazzle has a larger print area (on some shirts) and more variety of products.
> CP has a more active marketplace and the volume bonus.
> For now CP is where Im putting my effort and where most of my sales come from but I've been encouraged by the positive changes at Zazzle lately, they have potential.


that's kind of why I'm asking. I've heard about the changes at Zazzle and it almost seems the opposite of CP. There's not much going on there and definitely not much going on in terms of improvement, whereas zazzle is improving, adding more products, etc.


----------



## bergenandco (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry to stray off the topic a little but do either allow "offensive content" on the shirts? Because I've been waiting to launch a line but has adult humor that Cafe would block. I can make the shirts myself just don't want to deal with creating a site and everything - besides CP would allow for great startup exposure.

Thanks


----------



## BurnTees (Aug 10, 2005)

bergenandco said:


> Sorry to stray off the topic a little but do either allow "offensive content" on the shirts? Because I've been waiting to launch a line but has adult humor that Cafe would block. I can make the shirts myself just don't want to deal with creating a site and everything - besides CP would allow for great startup exposure.
> 
> Thanks


how offensive? we carry offensive stuff and have never had a problem with CP blocking anything.


----------

